

33 Ways to Stay Creative - louhong
https://plus.google.com/photos/111402256730704010676/albums/5629629870390513537

======
b_emery
Good advice in general, but not sure that these would make one more creative.
I'll add my favorite all-time suggestion on the subject, this post on
structured serendipity:

<http://www.edge.org/q2011/q11_2.html#zweig>

In summary, read outside your area of expertise, and do it in new places.

------
rsierra
Printed and taped up in my cubicle. Thanks.

~~~
louhong
It's tacked to my wall also :)

